# What programs are sending/receiving data?



## Kaolccips (Jun 13, 2008)

I forgot what it's called. I need to download some free software that will let me view what programs are sending/receiving data through my modem. I use to have a program called Network something or another.. that worked great. I would go back and look through my old CPU magazines but I'm too lazy.

I'm sorry if this is the wrong section to post this in, I wasn't sure.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For Windows, you can use something like the built-in _netstat_ command with the _-b_ option to display which running processes are using a particular socket.

Most modern-day software Personal Firewalls come with a display which shows which programs are connected are sending/receiving packets.

For a real deep, comprehensive view you can use a network protocol analyzer, such as Wireshark (free and open-source).


----------



## Kaolccips (Jun 13, 2008)

I downloaded NetLimitor 2 Monitor, as it was the original program I had on my system. Works great


----------

